# Q about stocking please read



## Dustinv420 (Nov 10, 2010)

OK first off ill start by saying HELLO! I have a 10 gallon tank with 5-15 filter and hood, currently stocked with 6 neon tetras, one full grown snail and 3 ghost shrimp. Recently added 2 living plants and a bulb for another... my tank appears to be done cycling. I do 2.5 gallon changes once a week along with ph stablizer and all seems well... but I really want to add a betta to the mix and from what I have read my tank is maxed out on space.. wondering what some more experienced people think.. thanks for your time!


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

bettas eat a lot... and produce a lot of waste, so one betta would have as much impact on water quality as several of your neons. besides that, male bettas have a tendancy to fight any other fish if kept smaller tanks. i have kept up to three in a 75 gallon without problems, but the one male betta and three guppy ten gallon i set up ended up with just one betta. i wouldnt recomend a male, but if your tank can handle the bioload, a female betta might work.


----------



## Dustinv420 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I guess that would be the question.. can my tank handle a betta fish or should I just keep it the way it Is? Or should I add more plants? Kinda lost.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

to be honest a 10 gallon tank isn't much so you won't get much in it, if you want to keep more fish you could try and pick up a 30 gallon at least, 50 gallon is recomended right enough.

And why do you use a PH stabilizer when I kept freshwater I never needed to use 1.


----------



## edward (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey there! Id say once you feel you've got to grips with the fish keeping and feel you want to progress then look into a larger tank. 
As its been said above a Betta would produce more waste that you're community at the moment. My advice would be to get a bigger tank if you're thinking of going down the Betta route. They like there space and over crowdedness can make them grumpy fish!

Best of luck


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What type of ph stabilizer are you adding? Is this a buffer or a ph up or down product?


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

A betta would attack guppies. Something that is large or colorful makes them pretty aggressive. Mine often reminds the platies that he is the boss. I've also been told some of them will snack on ghost shrimp. Mine never attacked my shrimp, but perhaps he hadn't gotten a taste of one yet. With your current situation I think you're either looking at adding a betta tank (at least 2.5 gallons or bigger, with filtration and heat), or upgrading to a 30G. You can get another 10G or a 30G pretty inexpensively.. especially if you watch craigslist. I picked up mine with a stand, power filter, heater, hood.. basically everything but the gravel and fish for $40. I also set up a 10G heavily planted tank with no heater and no filtration so far with a hood for about $25, but you have to be sure what you're keeping in there is happy with the cooler temp.

You'll find as you learn more about keeping fish that there is a LOT more to it than at first seems. It is a huge balancing act between fish of different climates (most are tropical, but a few enjoy cooler water) temperments and sizes. It is a lot to take in, but also fantastic when you get a good balance, and have a little aquatic world in your living room.

Good luck!


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

As long as you continue to do 25% water changes weekly and don't overfeed, I wouldn't hesitate to add a betta to this tank. OK, I'd hesitate, but only to do the following:
- add a lot more live plants first (java fern, anubias, christmas moss, hornwort)
- wait a month for everything to settle in and start to get established
- keep an eye on your pH to make sure it's stable.

Then before you get the betta, you need to be willing to provide him with separate housing if he doesn't work out in the 10, or get an assurance that you can return him to the store in exchange for another.

Bettas are individuals.
- My first betta lived in a 55 gallon tank with many other fish without ever even flaring at one, and seemed to truly enjoy the company/diversion.
- I had one betta who was a rotten little viper and couldn't bear even an oto or a shrimp in his tank.
- I had a female betta who spent the first two days trying to eat the antenna off a huge golden mystery snail before she finally figured out they weren't albino blood worms and thereafter left him alone.

Obviously, understocking is better, and bigger tanks are better. But not everyone is able to upgrade their tank. With care, you should be able to enjoy a betta in your tank. Good luck!


----------



## Dustinv420 (Nov 10, 2010)

First off thank all of you for your time, to answer the questions about Ph stabilizer I use its called easy balance.. suppose to keep Ph at 7.0 and keep nitrates in check, both of which is essential to the health of my plants and fish. I decided not to get a beta but am strongly considering picking up a couple more neons when I go to get more plants today.. what you guys think?


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

I would think that would be fine. They're happier in larger numbers than 6. 

(P.S. I've never used Easy Balance, but I've wondered about it. I doubt it could hurt anything, and if it helps, great!)


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would put the betta in another bowl/tank with some lucky bamboo or peace lillies.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can add a betta,they are not that messy,in my experience.Just keep your waterchanges up.Ive kept a single male with a group of glolights,as they all like the same water params.Some bettas will eat the shrimp,some will not.Addition of live plants are fine,but the peace lilly idea is terrible.you would have to set up a riparium type tank for the plant to live,and even the lucky bamboo,as neither are aquatic and will rot in your tank.I feed my splendens once a day with a fast day,usually sunday.My wilds eat twice a day.I do recommend that if you get a betta,you quarantine him for about two to three weeks in his own place,just to be sure you do not spread diseases to the other fish.If you want,you can get a great setup by upgrading to a 20 long,and planting it,and can add more neons for a good school.


----------

